# Need extra work



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I need some work on the side I could do the evenings/weekends. I can help with yard work, cleaning or construction projects as I have worked in that field most of my life.
My wife and I are expecting our first daughter anytime now, so having a little extra cash would not hurt.

Pm if interested 

Thanks 

John


----------

